# Multiple Codes/Surging Engine Problems



## mk388chris (May 31, 2013)

2011 Cruze 56K miles. All stock. Mobile 1 synthetic since purchase. Couple of recalls checked out. Waterpump replaced per dealership, fixed rattling vacuum lines along firewall, self-fixed oil leak after dealership messed up oil filter cap. I don't know how long the car ran low on oil but I suspect a few weeks, wasn't empty, but it was low. Found bad gasket on oil filter cap, replaced gasket and fixed issue, dealership refused to claim fault. Since then no problems, doesn't sound like it runs any differently, but we're past fighting with the dealership. If the crank is going to knock or rings blow, it will hopefully happen during the powertrain warranty.

Now the current situation. Gf drove on a short trip yesturday and car ran fine. Today she drives to work and says the car is running badly and surging while at a stop light. Get to her work and pop the engine, while it's running, engine surging back and forth and looks like it's missing, I go and drive it to the dealership (as there are a lot of new/seemingly honest faces in the service department) while sitting at a stop light the entire car surges back and forth, I put the car in neutral and it calms down some but no so much. Get it to the dealership service guy comes out and looks at it and says he'd call me back as he is swamped for a monday, I understand I get busy at my job too at the beginning of the week. As I was leaving the dealership the engine light FINALLY popped on, I took it across the street immediately to the autozone and go the codes read. Codes were: P0300, P1101, P0171, P0106. Two codes point to a misfire, the other two are pointing to a faulty MAP or MAF or other air intake sensor. Anyone else have this issue pop up, I could really use some help. I'm used to working on more mechanical and less electrical. I've rebuilt my supra and my 2.5RS Impreza and those were cake. I'm hesitant on something more advanced and electrical like this. I could handle a repair if I knew what it was that's simple, it's tracking down what the problem is.


----------



## mk388chris (May 31, 2013)

Just did some forum searching, could this be the PCV valve/cover issue that's stickied in the service area thread?!?! If so I'm only on the third page in, if it is this issue, would this be covered under the powertrain warranty?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

According to the chevy warranty info page this would be covered. Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One fouled spark plug can cause all this grief. misfire, can slightly backfire screwing up both the MAP and MAS sensor. A spring in one the boots hung up on the shoulder can be all that is wrong. Also messes up the idle control valve causing the engine to surge. Misfiring injector has about the same symptoms, but not quite as violent as the cylinder won't be loaded with unburnt fuel. 

With all four plugs removed, super simple to run a compression test on these things, but pull the connector on the coil pack first.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your description is the pcv/valve cover......it creates a severe lean condition.....maf/ map/ misfire codes all result.

Yes, it is covered under powertrain.

Rob


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would agree with PCV especially since it's not a newer model. You can also check two things for free on your own. A loose dipstick will cause a rough idle and so will the spark plugs. Pull the plugs out and make sure they're gapped, at minimum, to .028.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Chevy calls this valve cover a camshaft cover, proper torque is 71 lb in, or darn close to 6 lb ft. When I first heard about camshaft cover problems, checked the torque on all 20 plus bolts, all were at least and eight turn loose to hit 71 lb in.

Intake manifold bolts were also loose, proper torque is 15 lb ft, no difference to 15 ft lbs, these were also loose when check cold. Exhaust manifold to cylinder head is also 71 lb in, these were okay. Didn't check neither the connecting rod nor the main bearing torques.

Oil drain plug is only 124 lb in or about 10 ft lbs. Understand some dealers torque these to a zillion ft lbs.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mk388chris said:


> Just did some forum searching, could this be the PCV valve/cover issue that's stickied in the service area thread?!?! If so I'm only on the third page in, if it is this issue, would this be covered under the powertrain warranty?


Hey there,

I apologize that you seem to be experiencing these concerns with your vehicle. Please let me know if you need any further assistance into the dealership or would like to share any feedback with this. Feel free to send me over a private message! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

